# Wearing of Past Master Aprons



## ezloan (Jan 13, 2009)

Greeting to all the brotheren out there, i am new to this forum, My name is Larry D Van Meter, i am Past Master of Border Lodge # 672 in Texarkana, Texas and am also the current Master this year. I have a question, that just came to me so I thought i would ask and see what kind of response I get. I am going to be in Austin, Tx on Monday the 19th and I have found a lodge there to visit that is close to where I will be staying and I was wondering what the proper rule is on wearing your Past Master Apron when visiting a lodge. I have worn mine at the different lodges in this district, but have never seen it in writing on what is really proper. Any information that anyone could provide would be greatly appreciated,

Fraternally,

Larry


----------



## david918 (Jan 13, 2009)

My lodge has PM aprons  just have PM on the bib.I never have had a chance to wear one since I've held other offices ever year since I served as Master.


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 13, 2009)

umm..good question.  The only time I have seen PM aprons worn in my lodge is on PM Night.  interesting to see what everyone has to say.... welcome to the board Brother


----------



## RJS (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the site!  What lodge are you going to be visiting?


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 13, 2009)

All Past Masters at Community No. 1201 wear provided Past Master Aprons to every meeting.


----------



## JEbeling (Jan 14, 2009)

If you are a Past Master.. ! you can ware it into any lodge.. ! some lodges have a seperate apron for Past Masters.. ! but ware yours if you want.. ! I just don't like taking it and trying to keep up with it.. ! I am forever leaving a cap or something.. ! always need a check list when I leave to remind me what I came with..? Old age..?


----------



## ezloan (Jan 14, 2009)

I will be visiting Austin Lodge #12, the reason i have chosen this lodge is it meets the third monday of the month, and i think it is close to where i am staying in Austin, if there is another one there that might be having some degree work on that monday night, I would like to know about that.
thanks

Larry


----------



## RJS (Jan 14, 2009)

Onion Creek will be having a MM Degree on Monday the 19th.


----------



## ezloan (Jan 14, 2009)

Raul,
I am going to be staying at the Omni Hotel Southpark, 4140 Govenor's Row, Austin Texas. I am somewhat familiar with Austin, and I have a Gps to help me find places, do  you have any idea  how far this is away from where i will be staying? IF so, let me know, I would really like to come and see a degree put on, Especially a MM Degree.

thanks

Larry


----------



## Bro Mike (Jan 14, 2009)

You will be really close, less than a 5 mile round trip, I bet.


----------



## RJS (Jan 14, 2009)

I sent you PM, please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 14, 2009)

I think, upon visiting a Lodge for the first time, I would just wear a plain white apron until I found out what that Lodge's customs were.


----------



## ezloan (Jan 15, 2009)

ok then i will put the address into my garmin gps and i am planning on being there then, i assume the degree starts at 7?


----------



## RJS (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, there will be a light meal @ 6:30, then the degree @ 7:00.


----------



## ezloan (Jan 15, 2009)

ok sounds good, I look forward to meeting all  you guys. How many people do you have that usually show up at your meetings, or degrees?


----------



## RJS (Jan 20, 2009)

Bro Van Meter I hope you enjoyed your visit, I know we were glad to have you!


----------



## ezloan (Jan 21, 2009)

Raul,

I had  great time visiting your lodge, i was very impressed with the Degree work and hearing it put on with a Spanish accent was really special, since we do not have but one spanish person that belongs to out lodge and he doesnt take part in any of the degrees. The opening and closing by the officers was very very professional, I can tell that the lodge members take pride in their work, I am sure they practice a lot and it shows. Congrataulations to all the young masons that took part in the MM degree, it is a good thing when a lot of young men are learing their work and putting the time in to learn the parts, it just makes it more fun to me, anyway. Again, I had a great time and look forward to visiting again when I am in Austin the next time.

Larry


----------



## isaiah65 (Jan 26, 2009)

yes,If you are a past master ware your apron.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello Brother, I would invite you to wear your PM Apron any time you feel like it. It is yours, you earned it. I would add however that most lodges do have PM aprons that are cloth for normal ever day use. I have always kept my dress apron in the automobile, and worn it only for special occasions. The decision ultimately is yours to make, as there is no restriction on your apron except you can not wear it to a funeral. I hope this information helps you.


----------

